
How Walmart Is Using Jet's GPU Merchant Selection for a Competitive Advantage - Nelkins
http://on-demand.gputechconf.com/gtc/2017/video/s7139-daniel-egloff-prices-drop-as-you-shop-how-walmart-is%20using-jets-gpu.mp4
======
Nelkins
This is a talk Daniel Egloff gave at GTC 2017 on some of the cool work we're
doing on the pricing team at Jet.com. He does a great job of getting into the
nitty-gritty of how hard merchant selection can be (goes step-by-step through
some examples) and how we're going about solving it.

